# Ryan's Bella Garden quilt kit



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

If I had time, patience, talent, funds, and was motivated, I'd be working on this project this winter:

http://www.hancocks-paducah.com/Item--i-H-PN-BELLA-QK

Has anyone ever done a McKenna Ryan quilt? I got to see a winter landscape quilt when I was in Tuscon visiting my folks - one of mom's neighbors is a very accomplished quilter. It was absolutely gorgeous!

I can't believe I'm already dreaming of spring...winter has only just started...and I LIKE winter!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I can't ever imagine possessing that kind of patience... but it is beautiful!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love the garden look of it. One of these days!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I have made some of her wall hangings. Everything was very well done and easy to follow. She has her own website--and sales at times!


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

boy, that is gorgeous


----------

